# Timing of spring fertilizer for tree and large bushes



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend.

I am planning to start putting down fertilizers for my ginormous burning bushes, rhododendrons and trees but was unsure about the timing if it.

I had gotten some 10-10-10 from Walmart for like 4$ a bag and was going to use that.

The temperature is warming up slowly but surely. Soil temperature is in the 40s now.

I am also planningto put down snapshot in these places and was wondering if i could do this together. What I def dont want is lots of fertilizer leads to lots of weeds as well.

Plan to put down snapshot next weekend.


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

Most shrubs are good to fertilize in the early spring but make sure you are out of or nearly out of your frost free dates.

https://www.thespruce.com/first-and-last-frost-date-2539701

I would be careful with the 10-10-10 and the rhododendrons. They like acidic soils and the calcium could affect your pH around them and make nutrients like iron harder to come by. If you have naturally acidic soil probably not much to worry about.

https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/shrubs/rhododendron/how-to-fertilize-rhododendrons.htm

https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/shrubs/burning-bush/burning-bush-care.htm


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

LA Basshole03 said:


> Most shrubs are good to fertilize in the early spring but make sure you are out of or nearly out of your frost free dates.
> 
> https://www.thespruce.com/first-and-last-frost-date-2539701
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. My soil is fairly acidic. That's because of 2 decades of only mowing, no lime no fertilizer by the previous owner. So the basic composition of my area being acidic hasn't changed. I am starting to add lime at a lot of areas but have spared the area near the rhododendrons.

As for the frost dates, it's almost 55 here today and 68 max tomorrow. I know we are not ot of the woods yet as it will drop down to the 40s here and there but there is so much new growth that I can see, it's crazy.


----------

